# How do you connect to... Internet?



## Captain Kirk (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey -- anybody know about computers?

have a trouble here. not a sort of networking kind of guy.

Dell Lattitude D630.

having trouble getting onto the internet.
does anybody happen to know how to get onto the internet?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 25, 2013)

How are you attempting to connect? Through wireless or ethernet? Unless you connect through one of those, you won't get online that's for sure.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Dec 25, 2013)

i am connecting through wireless.
was reinstalling drivers.
didn't work.

so uninstalled drivers. or some.
there is now a yellow triangle with an exclaimation point next to the internet icon on the task bar that says, "limited or nor connectivity"

*have any ideas?*


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 25, 2013)

Is this a new laptop for you or have you this for some time and just now having issues connecting?  

Since you are connecting wirelessly, then make sure you connect to your network making sure you enter the security key correctly.  It may also help to delete existing wireless connection and reset it back up.  Also make sure you don't have a static IP setup.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Dec 25, 2013)

i have set it up. how the drivers got corrupted OR there were TOO MANY --
even ones that i didn't need.

and that could cause conflict.
so far i've tried "disabling" and "enabling"
"uninstalling drivers" (as many as possible without sys crash)

now installed all of them.
only from DEll.com?

how do you get to the *"let windows configure your network setting"?*
and, how do you get to the view available networks?
i've gotten there but none show up.

another config util (prob the wrong one) has its own screen, but not able to log in there.
something about an "ownership thing", but not the standard  security key that your supposed to enter.

think i did too many things. tried to get a "restore" from my driver genuis, but failed. can't even use that!

all my drivers are really messed now...... _on this computer before, but i don't know how i did it._
som


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 25, 2013)

Using windows XP I assume?  I never allow any third party program to control the wireless.  Let windows handle it.  Why have another process going when you don't need it.  If the correct wireless driver is installed then you should be able to view available wireless network just by clicking on the wireless icon down in the system tray by the clock.  If you can't get it to connect then uninstall the wireless driver and software from add/remove programs.  Then reboot the system and then we would need to get some details about the hardware in device manager.  Right click on the device needing a driver and click on properties, then click on the details tab and give me the 4 digit vendor and device ID numbers.  They look like this.   ven_xxxx and dev_yyyy  Where x and y are 4 alphanumeric digits.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi voyagerfan99. forgot to say hello.
johnb35, yo, what's up bro? what's goin' on my brother.
hey, long time no say (see).

yes, xp.
the thing is -- *i installed the WHOLE LIST of drivers*, so i'm sure that the correct one is in there somewhere, its just that ALL OF THE OTHER ones are also there too. the problem is that i don't KNOW which ones are the correct driver, so i just install the ENTIRE LIST...

YES, i figured the "view" thing out: right click on the icon -- but only IF it is on the task bar.

the problem is that i don't know if the program is a third party program, or if it helps in the process, which it might have the time i did have internet connection.

i thought that, like you said, a simple add/remove programs would do the trick -- however, i just did that: i "removed" ALL of the drivers into the add/remove programs. then deleted the spot where the ALL the drivers saved files were. then i couldn't connect even ATTEMPT to connect to the internet -- it made it worse.

before there was 3 connection points, 4 when it was working.
now there is only one. i was trying to install only the right one. i have rebooted after the installation of almost all the drivers installed this time (the third time).

right now i have "LAN or high speed". "wireless network connection". "limited or no connectivity". "intel wireless wifi link 496"

DEVICE MANAGER:
[Other Devices]
all yellow circles with a black exclaimation point
Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus
NIC1394
Unknown Device
Unknown Device
Unknown Device
Unknown Device
Unknown Device
Unknown Device
[Universal Serial Bus Controllers]
yellow circles with a black exclaimation point
Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller
Unknown Device
all with red "x" through the device picture
Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller
Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller
Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller

((Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus))
Device Manager. Right Click. Properties. Details tab:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_14F1&DEV_2C06&SUBSYS_14F1000F&REV_1000\4&8F2C18F&0&0102

((NIC1394))
Device Manager. Right Click. Properties. Details tab:
V1394\NIC1394\2552C9A1484FC000

i hope this answers the questions you asked.
how strange, i noticed that they look much different than how they did before when i wrote them down, near a good config.

--USS Enterprise
_in Deep Space 9_


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 25, 2013)

The bad thing to do is install every driver on the support page.  The same model of computer can come with different hardware.  Can you list what service tag number is on the laptop?  

For starters, you can download and install the following drivers.

Sound - http://www.dell.com/support/drivers...leId=3327213123&languageCode=en&categoryId=AU

Chipset - http://www.dell.com/support/drivers...leId=2731098209&languageCode=en&categoryId=CS

Video - http://www.dell.com/support/drivers...leId=2731127458&languageCode=en&categoryId=VI

Lan - http://www.dell.com/support/drivers...leId=2731099253&languageCode=en&categoryId=NI

As far as the wireless goes, there a couple it could be and thats why I need the vendor and device ids for them.  Please download and install the above drivers and then give me vendor and device ids for remaining entries that still need a driver.  There will be a dial up modem but if you don't use dial up you really don't need to install the driver for it.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 25, 2013)

johnb35 said:


> As far as the wireless goes, there a couple it could be and thats why I need the vendor and device ids for them.  Please download and install the above drivers and then give me vendor and device ids for remaining entries that still need a driver.  There will be a dial up modem but if you don't use dial up you really don't need to install the driver for it.



Once he gives us his service tag it'll narrow down the wireless drivers to a single one.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 25, 2013)

Not always.  I find having the service tag number to be buggy.  You enter it and you still get multiple devices it could be.  We will see.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Dec 25, 2013)

thanks voyagerfan99

yes, johnb35, here you go bro.
Service Tag:
HLP5LF1

Yea, the funny thing is (well – actually not so funny)
Is that I used to HAVE sound and be ABLE to use my mouse.

However, in the process of trying to fix my drivers, and uninstalling and add/removing and deleting,
Now I have none of these.

Not sure if I was EVER “able” to get my video functioning properly before. Maybe it was, but I don’t think so. How do you test it – know?

--Where no man (or maybe just me) has gone before
Lost in Deep Space 9


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 25, 2013)

As I figured.  You still get the option of 2 wireless devices, Dell and Intel.  Find the entry for the wireless card and give me the 4 digit vendor and device id numbers for it.

Have you installed the other drivers yet that I linked you to?


----------



## Captain Kirk (Dec 25, 2013)

HI JOHN
Its not a physical card that you slide into the side of the laptop.
As far as I know, the wifi is built in.
Are you talking about finding this info in the BIOS or something?
I am confused: did you mean to look at the actual “physical card”?

I’ve already installed all of those exact drivers. Do you want me to install them again?

-Totally Lost
DEEP SPACE 9


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 25, 2013)

johnb35 said:


> As I figured.  You still get the option of 2 wireless devices, Dell and Intel.  Find the entry for the wireless card and give me the 4 digit vendor and device id numbers for it.
> 
> Have you installed the other drivers yet that I linked you to?



They're two separate cards John. The Intel is the wireless for internet and the Dell Wireless is bluetooth only. He'll need to install them both.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 25, 2013)

Captain Kirk said:


> HI JOHN
> Its not a physical card that you slide into the side of the laptop.
> As far as I know, the wifi is built in.
> Are you talking about finding this info in the BIOS or something?
> ...



No, can you just please post a screenshot of device manager?  



voyagerfan99 said:


> They're two separate cards John. The Intel is the wireless for internet and the Dell Wireless is bluetooth only. He'll need to install them both.



Good to know.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Dec 26, 2013)

Voyager, two separate cards, huh. Didn’t know that. Thought it was just one card.
Hey John,
So I installed ALL the drivers you recommended again.
Here’s what happened:
Driver1: 1 error occurred 
Driver2 Chipset: does not meet sys req

I just gave you the exact details of the device manager. Nothing has changed.
But here you go. Here’s a visual this time.

By the way, many boxes pop up on boot – like 5 or more.
Box: “found new hardware”
“yes this time only”
Search all locations and internet.
ALWAYS FAILS FINDING ANY: ALL OF THE BOXES.

_--Spaceship Voyager
  Lost In Space
_
okay, took all the screenshots, but how do i post them on this reply?
looks like i can only add "text" replies....


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 26, 2013)

You will either have to attach the photo or upload the photo to a image hosting site and give me the link to it.  Windows just may be corrupt with you installing and uninstalling a bunch of drivers.  Can you reinstall windows fresh and then install the drivers I linked to?  And then let me know what entries still need a driver.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Dec 26, 2013)

*JOHN*
image hosting site:
https://app.box.com/files


how do i attach the photo?

i was only going to install XP as a last resort -- it took me 2 days to get where i am now. config'ing and installing all my programs.

-- Helloo heloo hello
echoo ecchoo echho


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 26, 2013)

Usually members use photobucket or imageshack to host their photos.  To attach photos, in the formatting toolbar in your reply you will see a paperclip.  Thats the attach button.  The photo has to be under a certain file size though.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Dec 26, 2013)

1.John, the link that I gave you was where my photos were uploaded.
Did you see them?

2.there is no paperclip. I know where it is when I send emails. That’s easy: see it all the time.
However, on this “reply box”, the only options available are 
“insert link”
“insert Image”
“Wrap Quote”

-- Voyager
  Lost In Space


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 26, 2013)

All you gave me was the website, not the link to actually look at the image.  Here is an image of the attach button.  Its circled in red.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Dec 26, 2013)

John -- i took a dozen pictures at all different phases in the process, but all of the jpg's are too big. i have to redo them ALL. have to try and remember how i did it, got to those places

i can only put one picture at a time in bmp, so here's the first.

"upload of file failed"
the pic is either too big or can't be upload, whether in Jpeg or Bmp or no matter how many times i do it.

-- Voyager
  Lost In Space


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 26, 2013)

Please upload the photos to either photobucket or imageshack and give me the link to them or copy the img code from them and post the img code in your reply.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Dec 26, 2013)

hEY jOHN, oKaY tHanKS. "gO aDVAnceD"

image hosting site:
http://s786.photobucket.com/user/Galaxlight2/library/ERROR?sort=3&page=1http://s786.photobucket.com/user/Galaxlight2/library/ERROR?sort=3&page=1

--Lost In Space
Deep Space 9


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 26, 2013)

Is reinstalling Windows an option for you? You're missing a lot of random stuff.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 26, 2013)

Yes, at this point I recommend reinstalling windows.  You have a mess right now.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey -- Voyager, you made it!
i think so -- haven't tried. no sound. no video. no mouse.

John, hi.
i am going to reinstall.
i will talk to after i reinstall.
it may take a while... i will keep you posted.

*i'm starting to agree with you.*
5 sys restores "failed".
i can't really see much else.
thought there might have been another way.

but "settings" are different than "programs"

-- Starship Voyager
I'm still Lost In Space


----------



## Captain Kirk (Dec 27, 2013)

_Voyager..._
John...

I reinstalled windows. now *i'm in the SAME spot* that i was before.
i installed just the "basic" drivers, but no success. still no wireless internet.

still cannot connect with the built in WiFi card.

the only difference:
device manager looks different.

-- James T Kirk
Lost in Space


----------



## Captain Kirk (Dec 27, 2013)

it looks like the config of what it looked like before it worked last time

http://s786.photobucket.com/user/Ga...ows/12-27-201312-57-57AM_zpsbf65cce3.png.html

this is what it looks like now

http://s786.photobucket.com/user/Galaxlight2/media/Reinstall%20Windows/12-27-201312-57-57AM_zpsbf65cce3.png.html


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 27, 2013)

It's better in any case. Hold on let me find drivers for you.

Modem - http://www.dell.com/support/drivers...leId=2731100497&languageCode=en&categoryId=CM

SMBus (Chipset) - http://www.dell.com/support/drivers...leId=2731098209&languageCode=en&categoryId=CS

O2 Card Reader - http://www.dell.com/support/drivers...leId=2731120022&languageCode=en&categoryId=SY

Just to double check, did you install this driver for the wireless? This should be it.
http://www.dell.com/support/drivers...leId=2731111614&languageCode=en&categoryId=NI


----------



## Captain Kirk (Dec 28, 2013)

hello,
alright, voyager!

I rebooted after each driver install.
i installed all these drivers.
this is what it looks like currently.

http://s786.photobucket.com/user/Galaxlight2/library/Currently?sort=3&page=1

--Captain Kirk
_in Deep Space 9_


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 28, 2013)

Right click on the smbus controller and click on properties, click on the details tab and give me the vendor and device id numbers.  

My advice to you would be to uninstall the proset software but keep the driver only.  Let windows control the wireless card.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 28, 2013)

You'll need to input the password for your router when you go to connect to it. Be sure it's correct with all necessary capitols, symbols, and numbers.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Dec 28, 2013)

Hey John MB, 
smbus controller
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283E&SUBSYS_01F91028&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&FB

"PCI bus 0, device 31, function 3
The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)
To reinstall the drivers for this device, click Reinstall Driver."

that's the next question that i was just about to ask you.
how do you get to the "let windows configure your network setting"?

FAN99, i'm sorry to say that it is NOT a security password. it has a set limited number of digits available, a max amount that can only be entered. i am not able to fit all the digits of the password.
it does not say "security" password, it says, "Device Ownership" password.
enlarge the picture and RE-read it.
i too, thought it strange -- i have never seen that kind of thing before.
i've seen the "security" password lots of times, but never this sort of thing.

-- James T Kirk
Lost in Space


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 28, 2013)

Captain Kirk said:


> that's the next question that i was just about to ask you.
> how do you get to the "let windows configure your network setting"?



Uninstall the Intel ProSet Wireless software.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Dec 28, 2013)

howdy Voyager, i'm still Lost In Space.
thnx for the reply


> "Uninstall the Intel ProSet Wireless software."



HOW:
1.add/remove?
2.dev manag?
3.other?
4.manaually delete?
5.uninstall all drivers section?

-- James T Kirk
in Deep Space 9


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 28, 2013)

Add/Remove programs


----------



## Captain Kirk (Dec 28, 2013)

voyagerfan99 pal,

Add/Remove programs:

now this is what it looks like:

http://s786.photobucket.com/user/Galaxlight2/library/Uninstall Intel Pro Driver?sort=3&page=1

+1 error

-- James T Kirk
Lost in Space


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 28, 2013)

You will need to reinstall the driver.  However, this time when you install, make sure you only install the driver itself, do not install the actual proset software. Watch the prompts when installing you should be given the option to only install the driver and skip the actual software installation.


----------



## ivtec (Dec 28, 2013)

Try to desable Firewall if you have it on, i use to have same problems when i had Win xp with the wireless,also you should try reinstalling xp!,
that's why i gave up on Win XP and installed Linux Xubuntu and never had these wireless troubles,good luck.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 28, 2013)

ivtec said:


> also you should try reinstalling xp!,



If you read the entire thread you'd see he already reinstalled XP.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Dec 28, 2013)

*wireless*

ivtec, alright! good to see you
i have internet connection before. i was just a matter of configuring it. i did it before. now i'm trying to figure out how i did that before.
i remember that i had intel pro driver installed, but i disabled from the "run program on windows boot" setting.

and it had something to do with the: 
{"let windows configure your network setting"}

how do you get to the "let windows configure your network setting"?

Dell Lattitude D630

*::Trying to get wireless internet connection with my built in WiFi card::*

here are ALL the things that i've done so far:
1. install windows on fresh hd
A. installed all drivers from driver genius backup folder
2. install ENTIRE list of drivers
3. add/remove "remove" all drivers
4. uninstall most drivers
5. manually delete location of drivers
6. install ENTIRE list of drivers
A. download install all drivers with driver genius (not backup), except chipset
7. add/remove "remove" all drivers
8. reinstall windows {delete folder, install new folder}
9. install only service tag HLP5LF1 drivers
A. error on chipset driver install
http://s786.photobucket.com/user/Galaxlight2/library/Currently?sort=3&page=1
10. {only 1 error in device manager for hardware}
11. uninstall intel pro driver
12. {now 2 errors in device manager for hardware}

this is what it looks like right now:
http://s786.photobucket.com/user/Galaxlight2/library/Uninstall Intel Pro Driver?sort=3&page=1

this is what it looked like after the FIRST windows install:
http://s786.photobucket.com/user/Galaxlight2/library/ERROR?sort=3&page=1

this is what it looked like after the SECOND windows install:
http://s786.photobucket.com/user/Ga...ows/12-27-201312-57-57AM_zpsbf65cce3.png.html

this is what it looked like after installing only service tag HLP5LF1 drivers:
http://s786.photobucket.com/user/Galaxlight2/library/Currently?sort=3&page=1

LOG RESULTS
MiniToolBox by Farbar  Version: 18-12-2013
Ran by Knight (administrator) on 28-12-2013 at 11:21:19
Running from "C:\Documents and Settings\Knight\My Documents\Downloads"
Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (X86)
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************

========================= Event log errors: ===============================

Application errors:
==================
Error: (12/28/2013 08:16:59 AM) (Source: Application Hang) (User: )
Description: Hanging application rundll32.exe, version 5.1.2600.2180, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

Error: (12/28/2013 00:19:38 AM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Faulting application mario forever.exe, version 2.5.0.105, faulting module cncs232.dll, version 2.5.0.105, fault address 0x0000cf33.
Processing media-specific event for [mario forever.exe!ws!]

Error: (12/27/2013 09:58:37 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Faulting application cc marines3.1.exe, version 2004.3.17.0, faulting module cc marines3.1.exe, version 2004.3.17.0, fault address 0x00005117.
Processing media-specific event for [cc marines3.1.exe!ws!]

Error: (12/27/2013 09:15:34 PM) (Source: Broadcom ASF IP and SMBIOS Mailbox Monitor) (User: )
Description: !ERROR 53 Refreshing BMAPI data

Error: (12/27/2013 05:40:48 PM) (Source: Broadcom ASF IP and SMBIOS Mailbox Monitor) (User: )
Description: !ERROR 53 Refreshing BMAPI data

Error: (12/27/2013 03:40:56 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Faulting application cc marines3.1.exe, version 2004.3.17.0, faulting module cc marines3.1.exe, version 2004.3.17.0, fault address 0x00005117.
Processing media-specific event for [cc marines3.1.exe!ws!]

Error: (12/27/2013 02:30:24 AM) (Source: MsiInstaller) (User: MONK)
Description: Product: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless WiFi Software -- Error 2753.The File 'iprodifx.exe' is not marked for installation.

Error: (12/26/2013 10:02:03 PM) (Source: Application Hang) (User: )
Description: Hanging application rundll32.exe, version 5.1.2600.2180, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

Error: (12/26/2013 09:25:53 PM) (Source: Google Update) (User: MONK)
Description: Network Request Error.
Error: 0x80040801. Http status code: 0.
Url=https://tools.google.com/service/update2
Trying config: source=IE, wpad=1, script=.
trying CUP:WinHTTP.
Send request returned 0x80040801. Http status code 0.
trying WinHTTP.
Send request returned 0x80040801. Http status code 0.
trying CUP:iexplore.
Send request returned 0x80040801. Http status code 0.
Trying config: source=IE, wpad=1, script=.
trying CUP:WinHTTP.
Send request returned 0x80040801. Http status code 0.
trying WinHTTP.
Send request returned 0x80040801. Http status code 0.
trying CUP:iexplore.
Send request returned 0x80040801. Http status code 0.

Error: (12/26/2013 09:04:24 PM) (Source: Application Hang) (User: )
Description: Hanging application rundll32.exe, version 5.1.2600.2180, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.


System errors:
=============
Error: (12/27/2013 09:20:42 PM) (Source: ipnathlp) (User: )
Description: The DNS proxy agent was unable to read the local list of name-resolution
servers from the registry.
The data is the error code.

Error: (12/27/2013 09:01:46 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: The machine-default permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID 
{A4199E55-EBB9-49E5-AF1A-7A5408B2E206}
 to the user NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE SID (S-1-5-20).  This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.

Error: (12/27/2013 09:01:44 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: The machine-default permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID 
{A4199E55-EBB9-49E5-AF1A-7A5408B2E206}
 to the user NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE SID (S-1-5-20).  This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.

Error: (12/27/2013 09:01:44 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: The machine-default permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID 
{A4199E55-EBB9-49E5-AF1A-7A5408B2E206}
 to the user NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE SID (S-1-5-20).  This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.

Error: (12/27/2013 06:20:37 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: The machine-default permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID 
{A4199E55-EBB9-49E5-AF1A-7A5408B2E206}
 to the user NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE SID (S-1-5-20).  This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.

Error: (12/27/2013 06:20:37 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: The machine-default permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID 
{A4199E55-EBB9-49E5-AF1A-7A5408B2E206}
 to the user NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE SID (S-1-5-20).  This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.

Error: (12/27/2013 06:20:37 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: The machine-default permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID 
{A4199E55-EBB9-49E5-AF1A-7A5408B2E206}
 to the user NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE SID (S-1-5-20).  This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.

Error: (12/27/2013 05:59:44 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: The machine-default permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID 
{A4199E55-EBB9-49E5-AF1A-7A5408B2E206}
 to the user NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE SID (S-1-5-20).  This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.

Error: (12/27/2013 05:59:44 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: The machine-default permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID 
{A4199E55-EBB9-49E5-AF1A-7A5408B2E206}
 to the user NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE SID (S-1-5-20).  This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.

Error: (12/27/2013 05:59:44 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: The machine-default permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID 
{A4199E55-EBB9-49E5-AF1A-7A5408B2E206}
 to the user NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE SID (S-1-5-20).  This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.


Microsoft Office Sessions:
=========================
Error: (12/28/2013 08:16:59 AM) (Source: Application Hang)(User: )
Description: rundll32.exe5.1.2600.2180hungapp0.0.0.000000000

Error: (12/28/2013 00:19:38 AM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: mario forever.exe2.5.0.105cncs232.dll2.5.0.1050000cf33

Error: (12/27/2013 09:58:37 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: cc marines3.1.exe2004.3.17.0cc marines3.1.exe2004.3.17.000005117

Error: (12/27/2013 09:15:34 PM) (Source: Broadcom ASF IP and SMBIOS Mailbox Monitor)(User: )
Description: !ERROR 53 Refreshing BMAPI data

Error: (12/27/2013 05:40:48 PM) (Source: Broadcom ASF IP and SMBIOS Mailbox Monitor)(User: )
Description: !ERROR 53 Refreshing BMAPI data

Error: (12/27/2013 03:40:56 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: cc marines3.1.exe2004.3.17.0cc marines3.1.exe2004.3.17.000005117

Error: (12/27/2013 02:30:24 AM) (Source: MsiInstaller)(User: MONK)
Description: Product: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless WiFi Software -- Error 2753.The File 'iprodifx.exe' is not marked for installation.(NULL)(NULL)(NULL)

Error: (12/26/2013 10:02:03 PM) (Source: Application Hang)(User: )
Description: rundll32.exe5.1.2600.2180hungapp0.0.0.000000000

Error: (12/26/2013 09:25:53 PM) (Source: Google Update)(User: MONK)
Description: Network Request Error.
Error: 0x80040801. Http status code: 0.
Url=https://tools.google.com/service/update2
Trying config: source=IE, wpad=1, script=.
trying CUP:WinHTTP.
Send request returned 0x80040801. Http status code 0.
trying WinHTTP.
Send request returned 0x80040801. Http status code 0.
trying CUP:iexplore.
Send request returned 0x80040801. Http status code 0.
Trying config: source=IE, wpad=1, script=.
trying CUP:WinHTTP.
Send request returned 0x80040801. Http status code 0.
trying WinHTTP.
Send request returned 0x80040801. Http status code 0.
trying CUP:iexplore.
Send request returned 0x80040801. Http status code 0.

Error: (12/26/2013 09:04:24 PM) (Source: Application Hang)(User: )
Description: rundll32.exe5.1.2600.2180hungapp0.0.0.000000000


=========================== Installed Programs ============================

AVG 2013 (Version: 13.0.3462)
AVG 2013 (Version: 13.0.3658)
AVG 2013 (Version: 2013.0.3462)
Bluesoleil 6.4.261.0 (Version: 6.4.261.0)
Broadcom ASF Management Applications (Version: 10.13.02)
Broadcom Gigabit Integrated Controller (Version: 10.15.08)
Broadcom Management Programs (Version: 10.15.01)
Conexant HDA D330 MDC V.92 Modem
Driver Genius Professional Edition
Google Chrome (Version: 31.0.1650.63)
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB835221 (Version: 20040219.000000)
Microsoft Kernel-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.7
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010  x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (Version: 10.0.40219)
Nokia Connectivity Cable Driver (Version: 7.0.2.0)
NVIDIA Drivers (Version: 1.3)
NVIDIA PhysX (Version: 9.09.0203)
OZ776 SCR Driver V1.1.4.202 (Version: 1.1.4.202)
PC Connectivity Solution (Version: 8.22.7.0)
SigmaTel Audio (Version: 5.10.5210.0)
Snagit 10 (Version: 10.0.0)
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver (Version: 12.2.2.0)
Update for Windows XP (KB896256) (Version: 4)
VC 9.0 Runtime (Version: 1.0.0)
WebFldrs XP (Version: 9.50.7523)
Windows Driver Package - Nokia pccsmcfd  (08/22/2008 7.0.0.0) (Version: 08/22/2008 7.0.0.0)
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803) (Version: 3.1)
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885855 (Version: 20040930.104104)
ZoneAlarm (Version: 9.2.057.000)

========================= Memory info: ===================================

Percentage of memory in use: 33%
Total physical RAM: 2045.89 MB
Available physical RAM: 1369.26 MB
Total Pagefile: 3938.53 MB
Available Pagefile: 3266.85 MB
Total Virtual: 2047.88 MB
Available Virtual: 1984.84 MB

========================= Partitions: =====================================

1 Drive c: () (Fixed) (Total:74.53 GB) (Free:40.38 GB) NTFS
2 Drive d: (BATTLECRY) (CDROM) (Total:0.58 GB) (Free:0 GB) CDFS

========================= Users: ========================================

User accounts for \\MONK

Administrator            Guest                    HelpAssistant            
Knight                   SUPPORT_388945a0         


**** End of log ****


--USS Enterprise
in Deep Space 9


----------

